# HF beads are giving off too much humidity



## jkjitters (May 24, 2013)

I recently purchased some 65%RH Heartfelt beads about 3 weeks ago and they have worked great. I purchased the smaller version of the stainless steel rectangle humidifier (covers 1080 cubic inches) and an extra large tube humidifier (covers 2000 cubic inches). All of these are 65%RH. I let the rectangle humidifier charge passively I think is the term—I did not spray with water but just put it in the humidor. For the extra large tube I took the beads out and sprayed about 70% of them with distilled water until they turned clear then put them back in the tube then in the humidor. Everything has been working great. The Humidity levels have been a constant 66-67%RH which is a tad over what I would like but it is not a huge deal. However this past week the humidity is at 69%RH and still rising. I checked the tube of beads and they were still ~70% clear and ~30% white. So I have no idea what the problem is. Is there a problem with my beads? How can this problem be solved so my humidity is where it should be?

Here is a little more information that might help... I live in Northern Indiana within a mile from the Michigan border. We have had a mini heat streak lately and it has been very humid outside lately. I moved my humidors downstairs as it was getting too hot upstairs in the room I keep them in. The humidity levels were fine once I moved them and the temperture was back to where I wanted it too. Then all of a sudden the humidity inside my humidor started to rise and rise. So if anyone knows what my problem might be or what I can do to fix this I would love to hear it!

Thank you for your time


----------



## headlessklown (Jul 3, 2013)

Did you add any newly acquired cigars to your storage container? That can increase RH a bit temporarily until the beads can react. How long have you had your humidors and were they seasoned?


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Every time you open your humidor -coolidor or whatever you store with you are letting in the rh of the surrounding room--the beads are supposed to grab that extra moisture and bring down the rh to your desired level.upon closing..but if the surrounding area is all ways much higher rh than your storage rh you will be fighting an uphill battle..once those beads become over saturated you will need to dry them out --i believe the freezer is the method---sorry can't help more i threw out my beads for a different media----one last thing --if your basement is 68 degrees and 70 humidity--u might need to find a spot in a air condition room for your cigars--the ac unit pulls out heat as well as humidity from the air


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

headlessklown said:


> Did you add any newly acquired cigars to your storage container? That can increase RH a bit temporarily until the beads can react. How long have you had your humidors and were they seasoned?


Good questions all & need to be addressed first.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Calibrate your hygrometer,,, and dry out your beads a little.

If the humidity outside your storage is higher than you would like for your cigars, you should not wet your HF beads much or at all.

Living in a swamp with the ambient RH above 70% most of the time, I have to dry my 65% beads a few times a year.


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

put your beads in the freezer to dry them out and then reinstall. I had the same problem last week and that resolved it quickly


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Bake em at 200 degrees spread out on a cookie sheet about 2 hrs should do it.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Not having any issues with mine at all. They dont maintain 65% but more like 67%, close enough for me. The ambient in my home though is always around 50% and was actually lower during this heatwave with 95+ outside temps and 90% humidity. I looked yesterday during the hottest part of the day at 98F outside and 75F inside and my indoor rh was at 42% due the the AC putting in overtime.


----------



## jkjitters (May 24, 2013)

headlessklown said:


> Did you add any newly acquired cigars to your storage container? That can increase RH a bit temporarily until the beads can react. How long have you had your humidors and were they seasoned?


No I have not added any new cigars lately. I have had the humidors since May and I seasoned it properly. I was using boveda packs in the one I am talking about but switched it out for the beads about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

looks like your beads are saturated, and have not enough buffer capacity to absorb the extra moisture.


J.


----------



## jkjitters (May 24, 2013)

I have the stainless steel rectangle humidifier on the lid that I did not saturate with water which is supposed to solely absorb humidity while my beads on the bottom are to be the ones giving off the humidity.


----------

